# Tuna vs. Chicken



## sdupdike (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok, if you hate Tuna, like I do, why eat it?  Why not eat chicken instead?  What's the real difference nutritionally?


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2005)

fish is a more bioavailable source of protein


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

It's a necessary evil. Luckily, Tuna isn't your only option.


----------



## JoeR. (Feb 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> fish is a more bioavailable source of protein




Are you kidding me?  Can you explain further?


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 25, 2005)

Fish = Mercury


----------



## silencer (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought Fish=Fish ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?  Can you explain further?





The Biological Value, or BV, of a protein is an indicator of the quality of the protein. It is a measure of a protein's ability to be used by the body (or its bioavailability). It is a percentage (though the scale is skewed resulting in some BV's of greater than 100) of the absorbed protein that your body actually uses. Biological Values are indicators of which proteins are best at aiding nitrogen retention in muscles to help them maintain or grow in mass.

 Here is a BV chart for your enjoyment 

http://www.2-fit.com/miscellaneous/proteins.html


----------



## Stu (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The Biological Value, or BV, of a protein is an indicator of the quality of the protein. It is a measure of a protein's ability to be used by the body (or its bioavailability). It is a percentage (though the scale is skewed resulting in some BV's of greater than 100) of the absorbed protein that your body actually uses. Biological Values are indicators of which proteins are best at aiding nitrogen retention in muscles to help them maintain or grow in mass.
> 
> Here is a BV chart for your enjoyment
> 
> http://www.2-fit.com/miscellaneous/proteins.html


  good post


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 26, 2005)

didn't know rice was up at 74!

all the rest of that chart looks pretty familiar


----------



## LAM (Feb 26, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Fish = Mercury



not true.  it all depends on the type of fish and the source


----------



## maze (Feb 26, 2005)

Tuna = cheap and has more protein g per weight.
Chiken (Breast) is expensive but tastes better (BBQ!!!)


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 27, 2005)

Tuna contains essential fats and is cheaper


----------



## gmontem (Feb 27, 2005)

How much is cheap tuna?  Does Costco sell them already sliced and in bulk like their bag of skinless chicken breast?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 27, 2005)

tuna =    =   =   

yeah I hate tuna also, I acctually mic tuna, cottage cheese and oat meal together in a cup and eat it, sure I get gag reflexes all the time when I try to get it down with water, but its all worth it becasue when I am done I feel really strong and healthy, plus its all worth it when I look in the mirror, plus we all know how it feels when the ladies are checking you out!!  so eat tuna man its good, I also eat chiken and lean beef..


----------



## Mudge (Feb 27, 2005)

Chicken is cheaper where I live, and thankfully very lean turkey is also cheap here.

Tuna in a 5 pound can is cheap, but I personally would not want to choke down that much on a regular basis. Its really good with chopped onions, lots of black pepper, and a fat free mayo or miracle whip.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 27, 2005)

i mix it with salsa, or salsa and a little blue cheese dressing


----------



## maze (Feb 27, 2005)

I think that tuna is the cheaper source of good protein .. a 50 cent can provides 30g of protein, omega-3 fat, almost no carbs and you dont need to cook it.

Whoever makes a tasteless tuna will be rich.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 27, 2005)

Tuna is great. Low calories, no carbs, high protein, almost no fat, no cooking, and its cheap, you can't beat that. I sometimes have between 2-4 cans daily all by itself.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 27, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> not true.  it all depends on the type of fish and the source


Yes but the majority of fish and tuna commercially produced will have traces of mercury.


----------

